# This pc is good ?



## svenapd (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there, 
Is this pc good enough to run Bf3 & Mw3 @ max settings ? ;


Configuration
*BASE_PRICE: [+274]
BLUETOOTH: None
CABLE: None
CAS: CoolerMaster HAF 912 Mid-Tower Gaming Case w/ Adjustable HDD Cage [+20] (Black Color)
CASUPGRADE: NONE
CD: 24X Double Layer Dual Format DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE. (BLACK COLOR)
CD2: NONE
COOL: NONE
CPU: AMD Phenom™II X4 975 Black Edition Quad-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology [+55]
CS_FAN: Max. 3 x 120mm Silent Case Cooling Fans in selected case key areas for ultra silent operation [+23] (1,200 RPM AKASA Silent Fans with Sleeve Ball Bearing 17 dBA and LED light to match the Fans already in the case)
DONGLES: NONE
EXPAN: NONE
FA_HDD: None
FAN: ThermalTake Frio Gaming CPU Cooling Fan (Custom PC recommended !!) [+4]
FLASHMEDIA: None
FLOPPY: NONE
FREEBIE_CS: None
FREEBIE_NVVC: None
FREEBIE_OS: None
GLASS3D: NONE
HDD: 500GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache HDD (1TB (500GBx2) Raid 0 Extreme Performance [+26])
HDD2: NONE
HOMEINSTALL: NONE
IEEE_CARD: NONE
KEYBOARD: NONE
MEMORY: 4GB (2x2GB) PC10666 DDR3/1333mhz Dual Channel Memory (Corsair Value Select or Major Brand)
MODEM: NONE
MONITOR: NONE
MONITOR2: NONE
MONITOR3: NONE
MOTHERBOARD: ASUS M4N68T-M V2 NF630A AM3 DDR3/1066 SATA PCI-Express MBoard w/GbLAN, USB2.0, &7.1Audio
MOUSE: NONE
NETWORK: ONBOARD 10/1000 NETWORK CARD
OS: Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium [+74] (64-bit Edition)
OVERCLOCK: No Overclocking
POWERSUPPLY: 650 Watts Power Supplies [+44] (Corsair 650 Watts CMPSU-650TXV2 Gaming Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready [+14])
RUSH: NONE
SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
SPEAKERS: NONE
TEMP: NONE
UPS: None
USB: Built-in USB 2.0 Ports
USBHD: NONE
VC_PHYSX: None
VIDEO: ATI Radeon HD 6950 PCI-E 16X 2GB DDR5 Video Card, Eyefinity 4 capable [+155] (Major Brand Powered by AMD)
VIDEO2: None, or On-Board Integrated Graphics
VIDEO3: None, or On-Board Integrated Graphics
WAP: NONE
WARRANTY: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3 Year Labour, 1 Year Parts, 1 Month Collect and Return plus Life-Time Technical Support

Thx bro.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Gaming perfomance comes down to the video card primarily.

A 6950 will run those games reasonably well.

Card rankings by speed....
Charts, benchmarks 2011 Gaming Graphics Charts, 3DMark11 - Gamer


----------



## svenapd (Jun 28, 2011)

So the motherboard is good also ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus Mobo's are top quality.


----------



## svenapd (Jun 28, 2011)

Yay so happy (;


----------



## svenapd (Jun 28, 2011)

The thermaltake frio is a very good cooling right ?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I would prefer running a HD6950 with a 750w Corsair PSU. 650w would be the bare minimum for that card. That's my opinion.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Johnny1982 said:


> I would prefer running a HD6950 with a 750w Corsair PSU. 650w would be the bare minimum for that card. That's my opinion.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## svenapd (Jun 28, 2011)

I really cant effort it, and i know much friends who are running cf mode 6950's with just a 650w psu .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't see why 650W wouldn't be sufficient?


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

My philosophy is that with any sort of power device is that you try not to run it at 100% or close to that. What you are doing is shortening it's life. Also, when you are at the edge of it maximum output, if any thing goes wrong, like it starts to get hot, then it shuts down or damages itself. Build in a little headroom and you are less likely to have a future problem or a shortened life. Sometimes though it is understandable if a budget does not provide for this ideal situation.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I have nothing against having more power than is required but a 6950 GPU would not require 100% load from a good quality 650W PSU.
If a PSU is stressed it is commonly the powered components that suffer the most.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

A 650w PSU is bare minimum for a 6950. 500w is recommended so add 30% to that and your at 650w. I allways give headroom in the power supply department.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

A 650w PSU for that card is more than barely adequate. It's a good match, especially when you are using a high quality PSU.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Tyree said:


> I don't see why 650W wouldn't be sufficient?


That's why I stated clearly that, that was my opinion. 650w would work, but if it was my system I'd prefer a 750w unit for future upgrades.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

David Mo said:


> A 650w PSU for that card is more than barely adequate. It's a good match, especially when you are using a high quality PSU.


I'm not saying it won't work, just it's the minimum that is recommended. Adequate and minimum are worlds apart when taliking about PSU's.


----------



## svenapd (Jun 28, 2011)

David Mo said:


> My philosophy is that with any sort of power device is that you try not to run it at 100% or close to that. What you are doing is shortening it's life. Also, when you are at the edge of it maximum output, if any thing goes wrong, like it starts to get hot, then it shuts down or damages itself. Build in a little headroom and you are less likely to have a future problem or a shortened life. Sometimes though it is understandable if a budget does not provide for this ideal situation.


I think what youre sayin about the videocard damaging itself [expletive deleted].
It might just not perform 100%, but we'll see .


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

svenapd said:


> I think what youre sayin about the videocard damaging itself [expletive deleted].
> It might just not perform 100%, but we'll see .


He was actually referring to the PSU, but if a under-powered PSU is used and it fails it is known to take the graphics card down with it.


----------



## svenapd (Jun 28, 2011)

Its a corsair, i dont worry so much.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

svenapd said:


> Its a corsair, i dont worry so much.


I'm only giving you my advice and opinion, bottom line is, it's your money so feel free to spend it like you want.


----------



## svenapd (Jun 28, 2011)

I know & appreciate it, but i'll first try the 650 watt. If it doesnt work i will get a 750 watt. :1angel:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The GPU manufacturer suggests a minimum 500W PSU for the 6950. Adding the 30% used for headroom and degradation allowances comes to 650W.
I'm not saying 750W wouldn't be good but I would not hesitate to use a good quality 650W PSU with a 6950 GPU.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Sven, cut your corners in order to shave off a few bucks here and there and take your chances. You really do want a little headroom with your PSU.


----------

